# AAW Symposium in San Jose Pictures



## Vern Tator (Jun 25, 2012)

So I promised to take some pictures and haven't had time to re-size and post them. I finally did it this morning. The first hollowform seemed like a lot of work and I'm not quite sure what the point was, but it made me think of the Rebuilds. 
[attachment=7110]

Then we go to one of my all time favorites. Now, I am not a segmented turner and don't aspire to be one, but this guy is amazing. It looks to me like he has figured out how to make sawdust line up. These eggs are normal egg size and they are boxes . Note also that they are open segmented. You can see that line of the split on the darker one. Note these pictures are about 1.5 times the size of the actual work. The bowl is also by the same turner. 

[attachment=7111] 

[attachment=7142]

[attachment=7133]

More pictures later


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2012)

Vern, My overly large fingers hurt:dash2::dash2::dash2: just looking at the small pieces in those Eggs. Amazing and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 25, 2012)

Ohoh, I guess I shouldn't have shown it. I think Jimmy was planning on surprising you with it.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazing stuff, Vern... That segmented stuff is mind boggling! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, so here is another installment of pictures. The first is a "quark" that when scanned with a cell phone scanner app leads you to the AAW website. The photo doen not do this dish justice, It is a square dish with a nice shallow shape. probably to keep the quark from distorting to much to be scannable. 
[attachment=7176]

Then we have one that addresses the old question of the foot of a bowl. Apparently this turner thought he had the foot size question figured out, but he wanted his vessel to stand on it's own 2 feet.
[attachment=7177] 

Lest anyone think I was attracted only to the odd, here is a Calabash that was beautifully proportioned out of an amazing piece of Koa. I wish I had a scale for it, but I think it was about 12".
[attachment=7178] 

More later.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 1, 2012)

So for some reason segmentation really got my attention this year. This guy really had it together.
[attachment=7331]

[attachment=7332] 

Then there was the guy who did a bowl that was a lot like a propeller.
[attachment=7333] 

It seems to me that this one was at least 30" long, a very cool design for a natural edged bowl. This brings to a close my collection of pictures from the instant gallery. I am really unimpressed with the number I took, but the gallery was large and so overwhelming, that this is what you get.


----------



## brown down (Jul 3, 2012)

amazing work!
whoever turned the last propeller one must have had a nice breeze in the shop that day


----------

